# Would you let Uber do an Ad wrap on your vehicle for a part of the proceeds



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

The idea is to sell advertising space on the sides of UberX vehicles, like the bus company does. This idea would only work for UberX and I think it is a great way to keep fare's low but supplement the UberX drivers income. This way Uber can still compete with a ride that is affordable to everyone.

Like Henry Ford said on June 6, 1913 "I will build a motor car for the great multitude...constructed of the best materials, by the best men to be hired, after the simplest designs that modern engineering can devise...so low in price that no man making a good salary will be unable to own one-and enjoy with his family the blessing of hours of pleasure in God's great open spaces."

Uber is here to build a transportation system for the great multitude . . . constructed of the best vehicles, the best person to be hired with the simplest ways to transport people using modern technology...so low in price that no one person making a good salary will be unable to use the system and enjoy it with their family and friend's in God's great open space."

Ok maybe a bit corny, but in fact, Uber is similar to Ford, in that they have revolutionized the transportation industry and made it affordable to the masses, so affordable, that people are giving up their cars, because it is more affordable to get driven in the morning than to actually own a car.

Now, it could still work at these low rates, especially if there was a program to supplement the low end UberX driver. That's why I am throwing into the ring. Let Corporate America subsidize the transportation industry, with UberAds. You've seen them on buses, you've seen them on billboards, why not wrap a car in an ad and let them drive all over the city. Think about this, a billboard is stationary a vehicle goes everywhere. With an eye popping design, it will get noticed, like that red bull car you always see running around LA.

Now it can't be used for any other line, as people are paying a premium for a clean looking car. But people that use UberX are looking for an efficient ride from A to B, and honestly, some of your cars would look better in a nice advertisment wrap. The wrap doesn't damage the car or paint and can be easily peeled off.

Let me state, that you heard it here first and I deserve a royalty for the idea. If not a royalty at least $1million for a billion dollar idea.

copyright 10.24.201 GMS

Let me know what you guys think? Uber reads this forum, I know for a fact. Would you let UBer wrap your car in an ad for a cost while you drive around every week? What do you think qualifies for the Ad bonus? Could be structured, if you drive so many hours in a week, you get so much bonus. But the car has to be moving, not stationary. They can easily determine this through their app.

So many people complaining about the pay and other things, but what have you brought to the table to help resolve the issue? You can't expect Uber to give in 100%, there has to be a meeting point.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Not a chance. I have driven many people who like the fact we are invisible. Those same people hate the mustache. 
It is one thing for the pax to pay muni bus rates, they still want the world to think they are getting a limo ride.... at least a ride they won't be laughed at for.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh yah....sure. Maybe they could also do a big Uber tramp stamp on my lower back.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

This is such a shitty paying occupation I don't even tell my friends and family (other than my wife) that I'm doing it because they would look rightfully upon me as less than the barely english speaking cabbies here. Sure as hell ain't contributing to Uber's pocket while they are screwing drivers blind.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I got a laugh at you thinking you have a copyright for the idea of putting ads on for-hire vehicles. 

Hopefully I am laughing with you, not at you.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

What if they paid you $500 a week to have the ad on your car?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> What if they paid you $500 a week to have the ad on your car?


What are you trying to determine? What the price point is for drivers to sell their souls? Just look at the rates....it'll give you an idea how desperate some are for money and a job. I'm not handing out Uber referral codes and they are not advertising on my car. I agree with @scrurbscrud ....I am embarrassed to be associated with the Uber organization.....I'm not going to advertise my association with them or for them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow
[QUOTE="Optimus Uber said:


> What if they paid you $500 a week to have the ad on your car?


Who the hell are you kidding?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ill just come from diffrent angle or point of view.
The some bad publicity cabbies have when some cabbie cuts you off or makes illigal U turn in front of you in NY or LA, when you're in your hometown or anywhere you see a cab you always remember THAT BAD cabbie and( humane nature) you kind of hate them.
IF you put any Big U sign or Add it would make you visible as uber driver it has it's good's and bad's. Bing on the roads you could see they're 
lots of bad driver out there .


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What are you trying to determine? What the price point is for drivers to sell their souls? Just look at the rates....it'll give you an idea how desperate some are for money and a job. I'm not handing out Uber referral codes and they are not advertising on my car. I agree with @scrurbscrud ....I am embarrassed to be associated with the Uber organization.....I'm not going to advertise my association with them or for them.


I dont get it. If you dislike this job/organization do much than why not find a different job? Why be miserable at what you do for a living? Are you unemployable? Dont play well with others?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Give them an option to choose an uberx car with advertising for the low rates they're paying in large markets. If you don't want to be picked up in a car with advertising, pay more!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

This concept isn't new. I can't find the thread but some guy a few months ago came onto the forum and made an offer to UBERx drivers to wrap and advertise on their cars. (Doesn't hqve to be a full wrap)

My experience with on car advertising is that companies pay for a campaign to get a product or message across. A campaign is rarely longer than 6 months.

The advertising firm that contracts you and your car to be a moving billboard requires some exposure guarantee and has in the contract that the car has to consistently cover high mileage. Easy targets for full-time cabs but close to impossible for a UBERX whos trying to keep the miles DOWN.

The cabbies that signed up found that the cheques stopped after the campaign ended and they were providing free advertising until the broker found someone else to take on the space.

With a wrap it may be a little different as its easier to remove, but I reckon they'll promise big returns but have very restrictive operating requirements that the car has to complete. 

If Uber runs this they will have usage data and will ask for total miles. Then find any reason NOT to pay you or simply drop the rates as they do for riders now.

do you trust a company that does not value trust?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Give them an option to choose an uberx car with advertising for the low rates they're paying in large markets. If you don't want to be picked up in a car with advertising, pay more!!


Now your getting it, its a riff raff filter


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I dont get it. If you dislike this job/organization do much than why not find a different job?


 Do you have ANY idea how many times this question is posed to posters that dislike how Uber operates? Try to get creative....please.


Optimus Uber said:


> Why be miserable at what you do for a living? Are you unemployable? Dont play well with others?


Nope, Retired from a company that I was in management for 35 years. The flexibility of Uber/Lyft works for me because I do NOT have to make X amount of dollars. Plus I have a wife that makes $100K+ . My dislike for Uber and the way they treat their drivers is far more complex than just "what has Uber done for me lately".

Sorry your advertising idea isn't meeting the warm reception you think it deserves.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

A Private Hire vehicle in London is not allowed to carry adverts.

Not sure about Dublin and Manchester.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Oh yah....sure. Maybe they could also do a big Uber tramp stamp on my lower back.


You already have the tramp stamp, its in the lower right corner of your windshield


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Do you have ANY idea how many times this question is posed to posters that dislike how Uber operates? Try to get creative....please.
> Nope, Retired from a company that I was in management for 35 years. The flexibility of Uber/Lyft works for me because I do NOT have to make X amount of dollars. Plus I have a wife that makes $100K+ . My dislike for Uber and the way they treat their drivers is far more complex than just "what has Uber done for me lately".
> 
> Sorry your advertising idea isn't meeting the warm reception you think it deserves.


Ok, ill just go with malcontent.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You already have the tramp stamp, its in the lower right corner of your windshield


Welcome to the rest of the world where we do not need to display the Uber emblem.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok, ill just go with malcontent.


Malcontent is correct!
*1*.
a person who is dissatisfied and rebellious.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Welcome to the rest of the world where we do not need to display the Uber emblem.


It's mandatory law in some states. Fortunately mine is really really tiny and not easily seen tucked down low on the dash.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I once saw a car with Uber logos on each side of the car 

Talk about overkill 

I'm not sure if it was a driver or some promotional vehicle 

But ya I think most riders prefer that the car have minimal badging. 

Getting dropped off in front of a club/bar by a car with tacky adverts would kill their experience.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Hell No !!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I Think what this thread and many like it expresses how Uber has mobilised a incredible hatred towards them from its workforce. 

A workforce that still enjoys certain benefits "partnering" with Uber, but because of UBER's past record of breathtaking deceptions and horrible treatment of its workers find themselves happy to wish UBER the worst possible future. 

Uber keeps reminding everyone they are not a transportation company - what is patently clear is they are a very Bad transportation company to be a contractor to.

Uber also has convinced many that its business model has developed the most toxic culture within its workforce that has ever been achieved by a multi-national company.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I once saw a car with Uber logos on each side of the car
> 
> Talk about overkill
> 
> ...


If your going out in the first place, how much tackier is an ad wrap than getting dropped off in a Prius? Just using it as an example. My apologies to the prius owners, using your vehicle in the example, i just used a common vehicle, couldve compared it too a ford focus. Same difference. Tomato, tomatoe.

I was just trying to find a way to get more revenue for the x drivers. But if you don't want alternative income, then so be it.


----------



## UXZ (Oct 25, 2014)

Aside from covering up a bit of the paint blemishes, I had actually thought about wrapping my vehicle myself. I moved away from the heavier Uber used area and I'm in the process from my own pocket to bring more Uber to my new area since it still falls within the region. I haven't been an Uber driver long, but I've followed the company for a while, enjoy the hours the job and the extra cash and wanted to get into private transportation anyway, what better place to start? If the end result leads to more fares, growing business and visibility, I'm game!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Do you have ANY idea how many times this question is posed to posters that dislike how Uber operates? Try to get creative....please.
> Nope, Retired from a company that I was in management for 35 years. The flexibility of Uber/Lyft works for me because I do NOT have to make X amount of dollars. Plus I have a wife that makes $100K+ . My dislike for Uber and the way they treat their drivers is far more complex than just "what has Uber done for me lately".
> 
> Sorry your advertising idea isn't meeting the warm reception you think it deserves.


You can always get a job at subway. They'll work around your schedule, plus you get free food. But you would have to smile and greet customers. Not sure you have it in you. Can you say 'Welcome to Subway?' In a positive tone?
Your negativity will show through when working uber. Clients will be able to pick up on it, even if you try to hide it. Curious, are you a different person when you drive than when you post? What is your feedback ranking?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought about putting declas on my car t make it look like like a rideshare vehicle, in case there was ever issues with police or taxis. But hell yeah I'd put logos on my car, I'm a race car driver, that's how you fund that stuff.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> What is your feedback ranking?


4.86 and thanks for the concern and suggestions. I will give them all the consideration they deserve.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> The idea is to sell advertising space on the sides of UberX vehicles, like the bus company does. This idea would only work for UberX and I think it is a great way to keep fare's low but supplement the UberX drivers income. This way Uber can still compete with a ride that is affordable to everyone.
> 
> Like Henry Ford said on June 6, 1913 "I will build a motor car for the great multitude...constructed of the best materials, by the best men to be hired, after the simplest designs that modern engineering can devise...so low in price that no man making a good salary will be unable to own one-and enjoy with his family the blessing of hours of pleasure in God's great open spaces."
> 
> ...


Dear God....has it really come to this? Here's an idea, why doesn't Uber pay us a rate that wouldn't require us to humiliate ourselves by having to place a tampon billboard on our cars to get a fair wage? Would I do this?....**** no! No Way! ****ing no way! Hell no! Hell ****in' no!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't got a rear shot of this fantastic car. But the operator Graham used to be contracted by the Uber Sydney office to drive around picking up fares offered on the Black/ Lux/Vintage fleet as a promotional vehicle. He was also paid an hourly retainer. All he had was a large removable vinyl cover for his rear luggage box at the back with the UBER logo. It was really striking, and Graham ALWAYS had the car looking a million dollars.

Wrapping a car is going way to far


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> If your going out in the first place, how much tackier is an ad wrap than getting dropped off in a Prius? Just using it as an example. My apologies to the prius owners, using your vehicle in the example, i just used a common vehicle, couldve compared it too a ford focus. Same difference. Tomato, tomatoe.
> 
> I was just trying to find a way to get more revenue for the x drivers. But if you don't want alternative income, then so be it.


If you really cared about being dropped off in a Prius, couldn't you just Black the final quarter mile?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Dear God....has it really come to this? Here's an idea, why doesn't Uber pay us a rate that wouldn't require us to humiliate ourselves by having to place a tampon billboard on our cars to get a fair wage? Would I do this?....**** no! No Way! ****ing no way! Hell no! Hell ****in' no!


I'm taking it, that you're not a fan of this idea. ;-)


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You can always get a job at subway. They'll work around your schedule, plus you get free food. But you would have to smile and greet customers. Not sure you have it in you. Can you say 'Welcome to Subway?' In a positive tone?
> Your negativity will show through when working uber. Clients will be able to pick up on it, even if you try to hide it. Curious, are you a different person when you drive than when you post? What is your feedback ranking?


Not to be tooo anal here but I have to correct you.... Subway doesn't give their employees free food 
(I did to my employees when I owned a another franchise, but it's actually very very rarely done)
I could say more about how long some of these attitudes would have lasted with me, but here's a fun thought... wait until the day when Uber starts to mystery shop drivers!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> Not to be tooo anal here but I have to correct you.... Subway doesn't give their employees free food
> (I did to my employees when I owned a another franchise, but it's actually very very rarely done)
> I could say more about how long some of these attitudes would have lasted with me, but here's a fun thought... wait until the day when Uber starts to mystery shop drivers!


Depends on the franchise owner, some do, some don't. Good news is, there's a possiblity to find a good boss that will keep you fed.

Interested in your 'mystery uber shopping drivers'. Can't wait to hear this.....


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Offering employees free stuff... They abuse it. In my old business I used to offer employees free stuff, and my costs were astronomical. I started charging them just $0.25 (still way below cost) and all of a sudden their usage drastically dropped.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Offering employees free stuff... They abuse it. In my old business I used to offer employees free stuff, and my costs were astronomical. I started charging them just $0.25 (still way below cost) and all of a sudden their usage drastically dropped.


Good to know. Think this entire discussion is pretty pointless. Can't believe were discussing subway based on one smart ass comment. Just goes to show the mentality of the drivers that are out there. They can't just let shit go, always have to have the last word, always know more than everyone else, can't just make their point and drop it. Like its a pissing contest.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Good to know. Think this entire discussion is pretty pointless. Can't believe were discussing subway based on one smart ass comment. Just goes to show the mentality of the drivers that are out there. They can't just let shit go, always have to have the ladt word, always know more than everyone else, can't just make their point and drop it. Like its a pissing contest.


....and speaking of pissing contests, my cock is bigger than yours and I was thinking about placing ads on it and hanging it out the window as I drive for Uber.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

I saw some ads on craigslist from a company that would pay you $100 a month to place a full McDonald's wrap on your car. $500 a week is dreaming. 

Most posters above dont realize it doesnt have to be an ad for uber, it could be an ad for rolex or for toyota or for ... well, Subway! 

I still wouldnt put shit on my car.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

yellow said:


> I saw some ads on craigslist from a company that would pay you $100 a month to place a full McDonald's wrap on your car. $500 a week is dreaming.
> 
> Most posters above dont realize it doesnt have to be an ad for uber, it could be an ad for rolex or for toyota or for ... well, Subway!
> 
> I still wouldnt put shit on my car.


The companies on Craigslist are low balling. They're putting the biggest chunk in their own pocket. But, I just through a number out without any rhyme or reason. Trying to see if there was a threshold that would make it more desirable.
And yes, many didnt realize, the advertising wasn't for uber, it could be for anything. It wasn't going to be an uber tramp stamp.

Thank you everyone for your feedback.


----------



## newubs (May 25, 2016)

ReviTULize said:


> Give them an option to choose an uberx car with advertising for the low rates they're paying in large markets. If you don't want to be picked up in a car with advertising, pay more!!


This would be dumb because the fares are already low. If you think about it we are barley breaking even after the government mileage rate is 57.5 cents a mile. If you have to drive 5 miles to pick up a ride that goes only the minimum fare here in Denver the driver only gains $3 surge or not. And fur the sake of this lets just say they go two miles. 7 miles total for this one ride the government says your expenses were 4.025 total. 
Business owners who drive for uber or lyft be your own add marketer and go find local businesses to do adds for. Do not wait to rely on uber to take a portion of these profits and take the right away from us to do it on our own.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I remember when I was a kid seeing VW Bugs painted white and green to look like a pack of Kool cigarettes. Does anyone else remember this?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> What if they paid you $500 a week to have the ad on your car?


For THAT unrealistic price I'd strongly consider it. My only concern would be the fact that I'd make my car a target for every cab driver with a grudge when I'm not in my car.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> What if they paid you $500 a week to have the ad on your car?


Why would they do that when they already have you put their logo for free on your windshield?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> The idea is to sell advertising space on the sides of UberX vehicles, like the bus company does. This idea would only work for UberX and I think it is a great way to keep fare's low but supplement the UberX drivers income. This way Uber can still compete with a ride that is affordable to everyone.
> 
> Like Henry Ford said on June 6, 1913 "I will build a motor car for the great multitude...constructed of the best materials, by the best men to be hired, after the simplest designs that modern engineering can devise...so low in price that no man making a good salary will be unable to own one-and enjoy with his family the blessing of hours of pleasure in God's great open spaces."
> 
> ...


That would screw you as you work for other companies, be ugly as hell, and would ultimately be used as an excuse to drop driver reimbursement lower.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

I am ready..well driving for uber has destroyed my car and now you can destroy my external paint. How far me and my car can go lets see.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Optimus Uber ......

Just to play..... are you talking about a wrap that advertises just uber?? (and not tampons or potato chips?) I thought there was some verbiage in one of our inane contracts that prohibits that type of advertising on our cars.......


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Newwber said:


> Optimus Uber ......
> 
> Just to play..... are you talking about a wrap that advertises just uber?? (and not tampons or potato chips?) I thought there was some verbiage in one of our inane contracts that prohibits that type of advertising on our cars.......


The thought was that it's your car you should be able to do what you want with it. Can't imagine anyone would be offended if it was a Trojan ad wrap. Haha.

It's an old thread. But I've seen people advertise on their cars. Wonder if it has an affect on their rating.

Uber doesn't own the car do you should be able to do what you want with it. Regardless of what uber states that you can't. They don't have the power to tell you what to do with your car as we are not employees.

But I think if the wrap was tasteful it would be ok.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Zoinks..... I didn't even notice how old this thread was.... drug back to life by a newbie.........


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Not a chance. I have driven many people who like the fact we are invisible. Those same people hate the mustache.
> It is one thing for the pax to pay muni bus rates, they still want the world to think they are getting a limo ride.... at least a ride they won't be laughed at for.


I haven't cared what the pax think for a long time now.

Just show me the money...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> For THAT unrealistic price I'd strongly consider it. My only concern would be the fact that I'd make my car a target for every cab driver with a grudge when I'm not in my car.


For that kind of money why Uber?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> For that kind of money why Uber?


Good point. Perhaps some other company wants to pay me for the privilege. I'd NASCAR my ride up for that kind of money.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

An ad on a car is only useful if people see it.

I think that Uber would insist that drivers with the ads driver a specified minimum number of hours


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Like Henry Ford said on June 6, 1913 "I will build a motor car for the great multitude...constructed of the best materials, by the best men to be hired, after the simplest designs that modern engineering can devise...so low in price that no man making a good salary will be unable to own one-and enjoy with his family the blessing of hours of pleasure in God's great open spaces."


You...

...you don't seem to be aware that Ford was a grade A dick.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Let me state, that you heard it here first and I deserve a royalty for the idea. If not a royalty at least $1million for a billion dollar idea.
> 
> copyright 10.24.201 GMS


You're kidding, right?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> An ad on a car is only useful if people see it.
> 
> I think that Uber would insist that drivers with the ads driver a specified minimum number of hours


More than likely it'd be miles in a particular location.


----------



## drazaie lan (Dec 22, 2017)

Optimus Uber said:


> What if they paid you $500 a week to have the ad on your car?


If Uber would like to wrap my 2017 Kia Optima Hybrid and pay me $500 a week I will be at wrapping shop tomorrow. Sign me up anytime.


----------



## Bkeddie (Nov 10, 2017)

$500 a week I'll wrap my car and leave it parked where no one will ever see it


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

drazaie lan said:


> If Uber would like to wrap my 2017 Kia Optima Hybrid and pay me $500 a week I will be at wrapping shop tomorrow. Sign me up anytime.


3 year necromancer, nice.

For $500 a week, I'd buy the cheapest car that qualifies and wrap it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy Uber wrap....

You guys revived a year old thread...8>)

Wrapping is getting more popular now...

Rakos


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

drazaie lan said:


> If Uber would like to wrap my 2017 Kia Optima Hybrid and pay me $500 a week I will be at wrapping shop tomorrow. Sign me up anytime.


New members have all the fun!!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea! Optimus Uber thread!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Optimus Uber said:


> The idea is to sell advertising space on the sides of UberX vehicles, like the bus company does. This idea would only work for UberX and I think it is a great way to keep fare's low but supplement the UberX drivers income. This way Uber can still compete with a ride that is affordable to everyone.
> 
> Like Henry Ford said on June 6, 1913 "I will build a motor car for the great multitude...constructed of the best materials, by the best men to be hired, after the simplest designs that modern engineering can devise...so low in price that no man making a good salary will be unable to own one-and enjoy with his family the blessing of hours of pleasure in God's great open spaces."
> 
> ...


It's a creative idea!! But I would never put a wrap on my car.


----------

